# Escape boards. Do they work off of the hive?



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I sometimes stack supers full of honey on a weak hive next to it over an escape board to strengthen the weak one at the end of the flow. Works fine and I don't have to restack them. I use escapes whenever I can and the double stacking is a bit of a cost of doing business. An advantage is you break up the burr comb between supers and the bees clean up that mess and you don't have to deal with so much while handling before extracting. If I am pulling honey during the flow, I tend to stand the supers I am pulling on end and give the bees a couple hours and they abandon them and leave you with bee free supers.


----------



## Swarmhunter (Mar 5, 2015)

Vance- thank-you- For those of us with escapes and no lift truck and for pulling honey throughout the season that is very informative- especially about strenghthening weaker hives.

Jerry


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Vance G said:


> I sometimes stack supers full of honey on a weak hive next to it over an escape board to strengthen the weak one at the end of the flow. Works fine and I don't have to restack them. I use escapes whenever I can and the double stacking is a bit of a cost of doing business. An advantage is you break up the burr comb between supers and the bees clean up that mess and you don't have to deal with so much while handling before extracting. If I am pulling honey during the flow, I tend to stand the supers I am pulling on end and give the bees a couple hours and they abandon them and leave you with bee free supers.


Hi Vance,

What I am looking for is the equivalent of tipping off boxes and waiting for them to leave, without needing to restack. I load my honey, stacks 5 high, with a motorized cart.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Swarmhunter said:


> Vance- thank-you- For those of us with escapes and no lift truck and for pulling honey throughout the season that is very informative- especially about strenghthening weaker hives.
> 
> Jerry


Justremember you are weakening the best honey producers too. I just do it at the end of the flow when I don't think its going to matter.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

What kind of escape board do you use? Is there a good, better ,best and where do you get them.Getting tired of bee go.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

I do not use escape boards currently. I will build some to test. I am thinking that I will build them to be installed like a lid on a stack of supers with some screen to allow light into the stack. My thoughts are the bees will go queenless and move to the light and leave the stack through the escapes.


----------



## borisf (Oct 21, 2015)

Flyer Jim said:


> What kind of escape board do you use? Is there a good, better ,best and where do you get them.Getting tired of bee go.


I have more than 20 years experience working with bee escapes. I build my own different construction and now finally I have a very successful bee escape, you can see a photo of it at the bottom. 
For the people who don't have an easy loader, I also have developed a very good heavy lifter, it can lift 5-6 boxes of honey easy. Its not necessary to spend $25000 for an easy loader, you guys can also see a video of how it works in the field. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8HnxjXrgrO3emxoblE5YW90X2NYaDZKc2N0cF9SZWxUQTRJ/view

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8HnxjXrgrO3WUtRS1Z6NzJoZ2k3cFpYajJXQW0xM0ZVREVJ/view

https://drive.google.com/file/d/13FDzKqtDRywjNowiQhPbmIPRVLsfp6fL/view


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

borisf
Your links are locked from view unless I ask for permission.
Cheers
gww


----------



## borisf (Oct 21, 2015)

i can open them , why can't you ? which permission do i heed to dive you?


----------



## borisf (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes looks like i need to give permission each time ,not a big deal.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

I don’t have google drive. And Im not interested in getting it, but I would like to see whatcha got!


----------



## borisf (Oct 21, 2015)

sharpdog said:


> I don’t have google drive. And Im not interested in getting it, but I would like to see whatcha got!


You are no need a Google drive to watch it. Just click request and i will send a permission. A few dozens people watched it already .


----------



## JTGaraas (Jun 7, 2014)

When I hit “cancel”, the picture appeared for the first two (2) pictures, but not as to the video (presumed as to the third). Not clear to me when Google Drive got on my computer, but it irritates me to be directed outside of my “comfortable” screen image, and not be able to simply go back without shutting down/starting up a different Google application. Getting crotchety!


----------



## borisf (Oct 21, 2015)

I shared my new bee escape with a few hundred beekeepers and they're interested to hear from you guys, if somebody built the same bee escapes and plan on using them this season. Also, lots of you saw how easy I pull honey with the help of my hive lifter. What do you guys think about a new way to pull honey?


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi. Great looking escapes! Where did you get the hive lifter?
Nick
gridleyhhollow.com


----------



## borisf (Oct 21, 2015)

funwithbees said:


> Hi. Great looking escapes! Where did you get the hive lifter?
> Nick
> gridleyhhollow.com


I am a producer of hive lifters. For more info you can visit my website www.beebreedingcentre.com ,i have also a new videos how i am pulling honey with bee escapes and hive lifter. This is like a dream for 

every beekeeper.


----------

